# يا يسوع يا معلم اما يهمك اننا نهلك ؟ ( بقلم الاستاذ New-Man)



## !ابن الملك! (15 يناير 2011)

*بقلم الاستاذ (New-Man)*​ 
*على الاحداث الدموية التى فعلها المسلمين فى الاسكندرية فى كنيسة القديسين واسفرت عن استشهاد حوالى 25 مسيحى واصابة عدد كبير .*

http://www.newman-in-christ.blogspot.com/​ 

*يا يسوع يا معلم اما يهمك اننا نهلك ؟ *



كلنا سمعنا وقرأنا وشاهدنا الاحداث الحزينة الدموية الاخيرة التي لحقت بجماعة من المؤمنين المسيحيين في قداس الصلاة للاحتفال باستقبال العام الجديد، لم يكن هذا هو الحدث الاول من نوعه في الاعتداءات التي تقع على المسيحيين بالقتل والتدمير وللاسف لن تكون الاخيرة، وربما كثيرا مننا قد تبادر الى ذهنه اسئلة او صلوات في صيغة اسئلة الى الله، مثل: ​



يا يسوع يا معلّم اما يهمك اننا نهلك​ 



في مسيرة حياتنا بحلوها ومرها كثيرا ما يلتفت الى الله اولاده المؤمنين في حيرة عندما تشتد علينا التجارب او المحّن او الصعاب ولسبب ما نشعر اننا وحدنا في وسط كل هذه الاحداث متروكين ومهملين فنصرخ ونسأل سؤالنا في حيرة؟ يا يسوع، الا ترى ما يحدث لنا؟ الا ترى اننا نهلك ونموت؟ يا الله لقد طلبت منّا وقت الضيق والشدة ان لا نهتم بمتطلبات الحياة اليومية من الملبس والمأكل ووعدت انك تهتم بها (متى 6: 25-35) ، ولكن في ظروف اخرى اشد قسوة لماذا نشعر اننا متروكين برغم وعدك الا يهمك اننا نهلك؟ لقد كان هذا نفس سؤال التلاميذ للرب يسوع في محنة العاصفة التي هددت السفينة التي كان يركبها التلاميذ، ونقرأ القصة كما كتبها البشير مرقس:​ 

(35 وقال لهم في ذلك اليوم لما كان المساء.لنجتز الى العبر. 36 فصرفوا الجمع واخذوه كما كان في السفينة. وكانت معه ايضا سفن اخرى صغيرة. 37 فحدث نوء ريح عظيم فكانت الامواج تضرب الى السفينة حتى صارت تمتلئ.38 وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائما. فايقظوه وقالوا له يا معلم اما يهمك اننا نهلك. 39 فقام وانتهر الريح وقال للبحر اسكت. ابكم. فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم. 40 وقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين هكذا. كيف لا ايمان لكم. 41 فخافوا خوفا عظيما وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا. فان الريح ايضا والبحر يطيعانه) (مرقس 4: 35-41) 
واقرا ايضا (متى 8: 23-27)، وايضا (لوقا 8: 22-25)​ 



​ 


لقد كان سؤال التلاميذ الى الرب (يا معلم اما يهمك اننا نهلك)؟ فكانت اجابة الرب يسوع هي ايضا سؤال موجه الى التلاميذ (مابالكم خائفين هكذا. كيف لا ايمان لكم)؟ وكأن السيد الرب يستغرب من انهم خائفين برغم وجوده في السفينة معهم، ولكن هل كان بالفعل هذا ضمانا كافيا؟ من الواضح انه لم يكن كافيا على الاقل بالنسبة للتلاميذ في ذلك الوقت، ولكن بعد ان أمر السيد المسيح البحر والريح العاصفة ان تسكت وتهدأ وحدثت المعجزة، تغير سؤال التلاميذ الى (من هو هذا. فان الريح ايضا والبحر يطيعانه)؟ ​ 
فما هو الايمان الذي كان الرب يتسائل عن وجوده في حياة التلاميذ؟ هل هو الايمان والاطمئنان بالانقاذ ذاته، ام الايمان والاطمئنان الى وجود الرب معهم خلال العاصفة؟ حتى وان ظهر لهم انه (نائما)؟ هل الايمان يجعلنا لا نموت او لانخاف الموت؟ ​ 
ألم تكن صرخة داود النبي في بعض مزاميره انه شعر انه متروك لدرجة انه اعتقد ان الله (نائما) فصرخ يستيقظه من النوم ؟ (22 لاننا من اجلك نمات اليوم كله. قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح 23 استيقظ. لماذا تتغافى يا رب.انتبه.لا ترفض الى الابد. 24 لماذا تحجب وجهك وتنسى مذلتنا وضيقنا. 25 لان انفسنا منحنية الى التراب.لصقت في الارض بطوننا. 26 قم عونا لنا وافدنا من اجل رحمتك) (مزمور 44: 22-26)​ 

يا معلّم أما يهمك اننا نهلك ؟​ 


عندما يموت البريء، عندما يموت اولاد الله، سواء بالقتل على ايدي اعداء المحبة والسلام، اعداء الرب يسوع وكارهي صليب المسيح، او حتى بالكوارث الطبيعية التي يسمح بها الله في اماكن وزلازل وبراكين واوبئة، ماذنب هؤلاء يارب، اما يهمك اننا نهلك؟ هذا هو سؤالنا، ولكن ما هو جوابك يارب؟ ​ 

يقول المسيح، على العكس تماما لقد اتيت لكي لا يهلك كل من يتعلق بيّ بالايمان (14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.) (يوحنا 3: 14- 16)​ 



ولكن مهلا، الا يموت المؤمنين بالرب المسيح وموته الفدائي على الصليب؟ فيكف يقول اذا اننا لانهلك؟ ​ 

يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الموت نوعان: الموت الاول والموت الثاني، الموت الاول انفصال الروح الانسانية عن الجسد، وهذا ليس عقوبة في حد ذاته، بل قانون يجتاز على الجميع سواء مؤمنين او غير مؤمنين (وكما وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة) (عبراننين 9: 27)، وفي هذا النوع فليس نجاة او هلاك، وهو ليس عقوبة او مكافأة في حد ذاته، فقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس نفسه عن سحابة الشهود من المؤمنين في سفر العبرانيين فذكر يقول عن بعضهم (الذين بالايمان ... نجوا من حد السيف ... وآخرون ... ماتوا قتلا السيف) (عبرانيين 11: 32-41) فما هو الفارق بين الذين نجوا من الموت بالسيف وبين الذين ماتوا قتلا بالسيف وكلاهما من نفس الفريق المؤمن الذي يتحدث عنهم الكتاب؟ ​ 

هل كان لعازر الذي اقامه الرب يسوع المسيح اكرم واعظم من يوحنا المعمدان الذي قطعوا رأسه بالسيف مكافأة على رقصة عاهرة امام ملك سكران؟ ألم يمت لعازر مرة اخرى بعد ان اقامه الرب يسوع ؟ ألم ينجح الملك هيردوس في ان يقبض على يعقوب احد الثلاثة المقربين من يسوع في خدمته (يعقوب وبطرس ويوحنا) ثم يقطع رقبته بالسيف (اعمال 12: 1-2)، ولما وجد ان هذا يرضي الجماهير الثائرة قبض على بطرس فانقذه الرب بمعجزة، فهل عجز الرب عن فعل نفس المعجزة مع يعقوب ايضا؟ ام ان ترتيب الله ومشيئته تتم سواء في النجاة او الموت الجسدي؟ وكلاهما في يده وتحت سلطانه وباوقاته المباركة والصالحة؟ ​ 

اليس هذا الكلام نفسه الذي قاله الرب يسوع ليطمئننا لكي لا نخاف؟ قائلا : (ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها. بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم.) (متى 10: 28)، فما هو الفارق بين موت الجسد وموت النفس؟ ​ 



ان نظرتنا ومسمياتنا نحن عن الهلاك تختلف عن مسميات الله للهلاك، فليس الموت الجسدي الذي هو انفصال الروح الانسانية عن الجسد هو الهلاك في نظر الله، هذا يسميه السيد المسيح "نوما او رقادا" كما قال عن لعازر (يوحنا 11: 11-14) ، وكما يقول الكتاب دائما عن موت المؤمنين انه رقاد (اعمال 7: 60)(كورنثوس الاولى 15: 51) ولكن انفصال الروح الانسانية عن الله مصدر الحياة الحقيقي هو الهلاك الحقيقي، ان يقضي الانسان ابديته في بحيرة النار بعيدا عن الله هذا هو الموت الثاني وطرح الموت والهاوية في بحيرة النار.هذا هو الموت الثاني) (رؤيا 20: 14) (فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني)(رؤيا 21: 8) والمؤمن الحقيقي لن يجتاز الموت الثاني، او الهلاك الذي انقذنا منه السيد المسيح بموته الفدائي على الصليب، ليتمتع بهذا الحق كل من يؤمن بعمل الفداء الشخصي على الصليب (من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس من يغلب فلا يؤذيه الموت الثاني)(رؤيا 2: 11)، واذا سأل احدا كيف اغلب لكي لا يؤذيني الموت الثاني، فالاجابة ايضا من الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول (4 لان كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم. وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم ايماننا. 5 من هو الذي يغلب العالم الا الذي يؤمن ان يسوع هو ابن الله) (يوحنا الاولى 5: 4-5) نعم لقد جاء السيد المسيح لكي يعطينا الغلبة والنصرة فيحق لنا ان نهتف فرحين ومنتصرين وغالبين (ولكن شكرا للّه الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح.) (كورنثوس الاولى 15: 57)​ 






​ 



من هو هذا؟ فان الريح ايضا والبحر يطيعانه ؟​ 


هذا هو السؤال الحقيقي الذي ينبغي ان يفكر فيه التلاميذ، فالسؤال الاول كان يكشف عن عدم ايمانهم، كانوا خائفين من الطبيعة وعندما طلبوا المعونة من الرب يسوع الا انه بعد اجراء المعجزة بتهدئة البحر الغاضب كان خوفهم اعظم من قبل (خافوا خوفا عظيما) (متى 4: 41)، لقد تحول خوفهم من البحر الغاضب الى من له سلطان اقوى على البحر الغاضب، من الواضح ان التلاميذ قد وضعوا في اذهانهم خطة معينة كيف يتصرف المسيح في وسط العاصفة لانقاذهم ومتى، لقد كانت ثقتهم وايمانهم في طريقة الانقاذ ووقتها، على الرغم من وجود المسيح بشخصه في وسطهم وعندما لم يتحقق ذلك خافوا وبدأوا يتساؤلون هل فعلا المسيح يهتم بهم؟ ولكن المسيح كان يسألهم عن غياب الايمان بشخصه وحكمته في تحديد طريقة الانقاذ ووقتها وان ننتظر بصبر وثقة وايمان في تدخل الله في وقته كوعده المبارك (انا الرب في وقته اسرع به) ( اشعياء 60: 22)
ولهذا احتاج التلاميذ درسا وتدريبا آخر لاستيعاب هذا الدرس الهام، فارسلهم المسيح مرة اخرى ليواجهوا عاصفة اخرى في نفس البحيرة ولكن في غياب الحضور الجسدي للرب يسوع، اقرأ (مرقس 6: 45 - 53) واقرأ ايضا (متى 14: 22 - 33) واقرأ ايضا (يوحنا 6: 16 - 21)​ 


ولكن الرب يسوع لا يطلب منك الخوف منه بل الاقتراب اليه، لانه هو الذي احب البشر مسبقا واعلن عن محبته بما فعله على الصليب ( ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا اذ ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا) (روميه 5: 8) ، بهذا الحب يقترب الينا المسيح ويقول (لا خوف في المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج لان الخوف له عذاب واما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة.) (يوحنا الاولى 4: 18)​ 
ربما الان نستطيع ان نتفهم وندرك ان الله فعلا يهتم بنا، وقد ارسل المسيح ليموت على الصليب لكي لا يهلك واحد ممن يؤمنون بموته على الصليب كبديل وفداء، وان موتنا ليس الا انفصال الروح الانسانية عن الجسد لكي ننتقل الى الحياة الابدية التي تحيا فيها ارواحنا الى الابد في حضرة القدوس الازلي الذي احبنا، وفي انتظار موعد مجيء المسيح الثاني فاننا نعيش بالايمان حتى يقوم الاموات بالاجساد الممجدة مشابهة لجسد المسيح القائم من الاموات، وحتى ذلك الحين فانه لن يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح لنا اي شيء حتى الموت .​ 
(32 الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لاجلنا اجمعين كيف لا يهبنا ايضا معه كل شيء. 33 من سيشتكي على مختاري الله.الله هو الذي يبرر. 34 من هو الذي يدين.المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا 35 من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف.36 كما هو مكتوب اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار.قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح. 37 ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا. 38 فاني متيقن انه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا امور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة 39 ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا) (رومية 8: 32-39)​ 
سيدي الرب يسوع، اقترب اليك في وسط هذه الاحداث، وقد ادركنا محبتك ورعايتك وحفظك لاولادك من الهلاك اي الموت الثاني، ونشكرك على رعايتك لنا ومحبتك التي ظهرت في الصليب، واجعلنا برغم عدم استحقاقنا ان لا ننظر الى الاحداث المرعبة والمخفية حولنا، بل نقترب اليك بلا خوف في المحبة، محتمين بدم صليبك غير هائبين ولا خائفين من الموت الاول، طالبين دم صليبك الذي يفدينا من الموت الثاني بحسب وعدك القدوس. ​ 

(لانه قال لا اهملك ولا اتركك. حتى اننا نقول واثقين الرب معين لي فلا اخاف. ماذا يصنع بي انسان) (عبرانيين 13: 5-6) آمين يارب يسوع، ليس لاي انسان الا ان يقتل الجسد ولا يستطيع ان يفعل اي شيء اكثر بعد ذلك (ولكن اقول لكم يا احبائي لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون اكثر.) (لوقا 12: 4) ​ 
نصلي الى الهنا العظيم، اله الرجاء والتعزية والسلام والمحبة ان يعطي سلاما وتعزية لعائلات المصابين والراقدين على رجاء القيامة، وان يعطينا الرب الاله الصبر والقدرة على مواجهة الايام القادمة الممتلئة بكل اضطهاد وكراهية للصليب والمصلوب لان القصة لم تنته بالقبر بل بالقيامة منتصرا من الاموات وقد اعطانا هذا الانتصار حتى اننا نهتف واثقين " اين شوكتك يا موت اين غلبتك يا هاوية" (كورنثوس الاولى 15: 55)​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

*أشكرك أستاذى للموضوع الرائع والمُعزى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

أجمل تقييم
رائع رائع راائع جداا
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك​


----------

